# Finally some babies



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 2, 2021)

First time doe at 17 months. I found 5 in the nest box and one on the wire. It was cold but wiggling. I held it for a couple minutes, brought it in to show my wife. We went back out and counted, all wiggling and warm. We gathered some hair that was scattered all over the hutch, made sure it looked clean. Put the little squirt in with the rest and covered them up. That was 9:45. I checked again at 11, didn't find anymore. Doe looks ok.
All knew to me. I see some blood on the wire. See some on the does back legs. I should clean that up, clean her too.
Been giving her plenty of greens daily  and spoon of b.o.s.s everyday for a week any thing else I should be doing for her?
In the morning when I can see, I take out the kits keep them warm and remove dirty bloody bedding. Check for dead, injured.
Anything I'm missing? 
Second doe should be kindling tomorrow or Friday. My wife is laughing at me I'm freaking out.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 3, 2021)

All 6 warm and wiggling this morning. I pulled out all the soiled hay I saw wasn't much and I didn't add any. 
Doe was interested but didn't try to stop me or get in my way.
I wiped all the mess around the cage. Picked up any loose hair that wasn't dirty and bagged for later. While I was cleaning she pulled more hair and got nosey around the nest box. I guess checking on what I had done.
If I'm missing anything tell me.
Been a long time getting to this point. Four years of mishaps, mistakes, detours life throws at you.
If and when doe #2 kindles I'm gonna need a drink.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jun 4, 2021)

The doe should clean herself up. Blood is normal with birth. All your kits are alive that's great. 6 first litter is good too. You can feed her strawberry raspberry and blackberry leaves if you have any. Give her extra greens and the sunflower seeds. I add oats too. Make sure she has water at all times. Is it hot there yet? If so keep an eye on her for stress. Add a fan if possible. Otherwise just keep checking the kits, it takes about 10 days before they can regulate their body temp so they need to stay with the other kits in the nest. The doe will probably keep it pretty clean until then.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 4, 2021)

Ok I was worried the blood would draw flies. She did look clean today. She's still pulling hair and laying in it . I checked this morning all 6 still kicking. Soon as my hand touches the hay they start squirming and crying out. I'll get my wife to check with me tonight they seemed fatter yesterday but you no first time and yep I am freaking.
I appreciate your help as always.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jun 4, 2021)

They should be okay, and if she keeps pulling fur that's a sign to me she wants to take care of her babies. They do that they are like little jumping beans, you have to keep an eye out they don't pop out the nest. The time will go by fast and they will be big enough you won't have to worry. You already saved the one that was on the wire, so you are 98% ahead of most people lol.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 4, 2021)

Number 2 is giving birth right now. She's in the nest box hair everywhere. I backed out give her a 1/2 hour and check again.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 4, 2021)

Well life happens. I gave her an hour. My sweet girl passed one kit and died. The kit didn't look quite right and I wonder if it wasn't stillborn. Of all the things I worried about loosing her was not even on my mind.
Fine example of counting your chicks before they hatch.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 5, 2021)

Oh, that hurts!     So sorry.    Hope last week's brood is doing ok.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 5, 2021)

Thank you.
Yep the first bunch is good to go so far.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jun 5, 2021)

Was the buck the same size as her? If they have those giant kits they can get stuck. I guess anything can go wrong. I never had a doe pass giving birth, but I did have a pregnant doe pass. Idky I just found her dead. I think there's alot to do with what the does eat. I feed Manna gro for breeding does. It's the 18%protein food. But I say this cuz on this food I've never had deformed or still born kits, and they always have large litters. That really sucks, I'm sorry you lost your doe. Is it hot? It's 95 here and heat is really hard on rabbits anyway. I usually breed in the fall winter and early spring. But I bring them in the house after they kindle if it's real cold. Until they are about 2 weeks old. This was a young doe right?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 5, 2021)

She was a big girl. He is half 3/4 her size. Actually he's same size as the other doe. 17 months kinda old to start. Southern States food 18 percent protein. Not the best maybe. I buy it because it doesn't sit like some at the tractor supply does. 30 miles south tsc does a big trade in all feed but my store not so much.
Today is starting a hot spell. Last week has been decent. Both does from same breeder,same age one that lived a little smaller. Big girl looked like any picture I've ever seen of an Am chin full body. I never weighed them but she's 10/ 11 lbs I'll guess. Live one maybe 8 or 9. She had the disposition I wanted to pass on. Super friendly. Now to find a spot out here without roots. After 57 years my yard is about a cemetery. There's something buried everywhere lizards, parakeets, 17 plus dogs, cat, pet rabbits. Plus the wild game.
Not how I wanted to start my morning.
I've bottles and ceramic tile day for sure.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jun 5, 2021)

So sorry again. But maybe her sister had one just like her. Could have been anything and you wouldn't know. Like a bloot clot or some blood pressure issue. In my experience I don't think it's very common for a healthy doe to just pass during birth. But these things happen to all animals, sometimes you just don't know why. The other doe may get more  friendly after kindling.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 5, 2021)

It's 88 outside time to bring them in isn't it.
Other than grunting alot she has been calmer.
Gonna try to get hold of the original owner see what he might have available.  Funny he says in his  new craigslist adds "  I do not raise nor will I sell these as pets" guess somebody got one and gave him a hard time.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jun 5, 2021)

Craigslist may have given him a hard time. It says only legal agricultural animal sales are okay. They wouldn't let me say champagne d'argent. I just had to list them as d argents.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 7, 2021)

All 6 alive and an wiggling.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 7, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> Craigslist may have given him a hard time. It says only legal agricultural animal sales are okay. They wouldn't let me say champagne d'argent. I just had to list them as d argents.


I had never paid attention before. I just looked up pets except, for some birds it was mostly supplies. Crazy world.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jun 7, 2021)

Here mostly rabbits are listed under Farm and garden. Pets you can't sell only "rehome". They are trying to make livestock and animals illegal. Hopefully people won't let that happen, but who knows as stupid as the masses are. 
Cute little babies.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jun 8, 2021)

How are your kits doing?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 9, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> How are your kits doing?


They have started showing some color check again tomorrow but looks like 3 are mostly black and 3 are sandy. Worried about one, looked a little thinner. Stinker keeps crawling all the way to deep end. Had to search for it tonight. Lightning was flashing close,dog was with me and mom got real nosey so I was moving quick. The mom is on point. Hasn't been aggressive,real friendly but super interested in what I'm doing. Definitely hungry. Been giving the oats, boss, grass. Kits are really active.
May take out some of the hay to make the nest deeper. Their close to jumping out. Haven't found any wet spots in the nest. Thinking I might leave out the  cardboard liner just leave hay and hair since its been so hot. Sorry for the long answer. I get all excited.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 9, 2021)

Little stinker hiding again but all 6 ok. 4 are getting sandy colored 2 still mostly black.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jun 9, 2021)

Aww the little babies!!


----------



## HornyToadAcres (Jun 9, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> It's 88 outside time to bring them in isn't it.
> Other than grunting alot she has been calmer.
> Gonna try to get hold of the original owner see what he might have available.  Funny he says in his  new craigslist adds "  I do not raise nor will I sell these as pets" guess somebody got one and gave him a hard time.


I sold a couple of mine for pets and I can attest that it can be a PITA.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jun 9, 2021)

Today they are voting to pass a law that they can only sell animals from shelters or rescues. What is wrong with people? If I want to buy a puppy, how does that affect anyone else? 2021 the general concensus is nuts


----------



## Finnie (Jun 9, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> Today they are voting to pass a law that they can only sell animals from shelters or rescues. What is wrong with people? If I want to buy a puppy, how does that affect anyone else? 2021 the general concensus is nuts


Where are they voting on this law?


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jun 9, 2021)

It is supposed to target puppy mills, but it affects all pet stores and sales.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 9, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> Aww the little babies!!


They try to stand, so wobbly it's funny.


----------



## HornyToadAcres (Jun 9, 2021)

And "their" definition of puppy mill includes all breeders.

If no dogs are bred, there are no rescues Eventually.

And quite soon the general lot that is available will be mostly feral.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 9, 2021)

I remember when folks that kept dogs indoors,unless they were little, were looked at funny. Nobody was thought of as keeping a clean house with a dog indoor. Now I don't know of anybody keeps one out over night. Bleeding hearts have taken things to far.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jun 9, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Well life happens. I gave her an hour. My sweet girl passed one kit and died. The kit didn't look quite right and I wonder if it wasn't stillborn. Of all the things I worried about loosing her was not even on my mind.
> Fine example of counting your chicks before they hatch.


Are you saying your moma rabbit died after it gave birth? If so, I've never heard of that. What kind of rabbits do you have?


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 10, 2021)

LilTxFarmer said:


> Are you saying your moma rabbit died after it gave birth? If so, I've never heard of that. What kind of rabbits do you have?


I think she died while in labor after passing the first one.
The does are supposed to be American chinchillas. She looked like all the pictures. The other one is smaller and looks more like a standard chin. The buck is a cross NZ and silver fox. He's small for what he's supposed to be.


----------



## Finnie (Jun 10, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> He's small for what he's supposed to be.


That could be a problem right there. He may have the genes for bigness to pass on to his offspring, even if he doesn’t show it himself. He could be stunted from what his true genetic size was supposed to be.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 10, 2021)

Finnie said:


> That could be a problem right there. He may have the genes for bigness to pass on to his offspring, even if he doesn’t show it himself. He could be stunted from what his true genetic size was supposed to be.


Wow if that's what happened I got lucky with the other one. It's the smaller doe that lived.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 13, 2021)

Eyes are starting to open. Still have 6.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 20, 2021)

19 days, all 6 alive and kicking.  2 are dark, match the buck. The others are grayish and sandy brown. Agouti I guess you call it at this point.  They come pester mom run back to the nest box. Jump in ,jump out. Come see what I'm doing.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jun 24, 2021)

First time all 6 came out together. White clover, plantain, dandelion, oats and somebody stole Mom's apple slice. I've had beagles and bobwhites born here at home but these stinkers take the cake.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 4, 2021)

4 weeks old now. Little one sitting on the tile calmest one of the bunch. 
Got a little warm out so I gave them a cold tile and a frozen 1/2 gal water jug. First time all of them relaxed at the same time today.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 11, 2021)

Right there is a handful. Haven't figured out the sex yet but I'm starting to think it's part demon.
Once it fell out. Friday night it dove out at full gallop. I walked up in the dark and they all freaked. This one worse of all. Thankfully the hutch is in an old dog pen and it couldn't run off.

This one is polar opposite. Sweet little bunny.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 13, 2021)

And this morning I found this one had died during the night. I'm thinking just failure to thrive. Little slower than the rest, not as pushy, not as active. I think it was the runt to begin with but it caught up in size. As hopeful as I was it just didn't seem right.
Hard parts going to be telling my wife and a kid that wanted it. Hard to tell for sure but I think it was a buck.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 14, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> View attachment 86780
> Right there is a handful. Haven't figured out the sex yet but I'm starting to think it's part demon.
> Once it fell out. Friday night it dove out at full gallop. I walked up in the dark and they all freaked. This one worse of all. Thankfully the hutch is in an old dog pen and it couldn't run off.
> View attachment 86781
> This one is polar opposite. Sweet little bunny.


So sorry for your loss, Grizzlyhackle!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you, it sure don't no easier the older you get.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 14, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Thank you, it sure don't no easier the older you get.


I hear that!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 23, 2021)

I haven't weighed them and have no experience to reference or a scale they would register on. To me they all look and feel healthy but seem small. Not planning to eat them so I guess it doesn't matter.
Next Wednesday will be 8 weeks. Far as I can tell they're weaned. Eating everything in sight. So it's time to move the doe and give her a welcome break.
Questions: about another week or two I should be able to figure out buck from doe?
I should split them up by 11 or 12 weeks?
 By then they're old enough to get sold as pets or fryers?
From what I've read Md law is 12 weeks but I see on Craigslist local people selling them at 3. Most I see listed are older. I'm gonna try word of mouth , 2 are claimed already and I'm keeping one. So only need to find 2 buyers. Its been fun, but if I do this again it will be during cooler weather.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 23, 2021)

You can sex them easily at six weeks, I sell mine at seven to eight weeks of age...I also split them up by sex at six weeks, just to make it easier for myself and sales...nice looking  rabbits  you have there.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 23, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You can sex them easily at six weeks, I sell mine at seven to eight weeks of age...I also split them up by sex at six weeks, just to make it easier for myself and sales...nice looking  rabbits  you have there.


Thank you.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 23, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You can sex them easily at six weeks, I sell mine at seven to eight weeks of age...I also split them up by sex at six weeks, just to make it easier for myself and sales...nice looking  rabbits  you have there.


I tried sexing mine at 8 weeks and I was sure I did it right but missed by about 6 rabbits that I thought were female. Guess aint bad, 6 out of 22. Had to wait till 3 months old, to figure that out. Lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 23, 2021)

LilTxFarmer said:


> I tried sexing mine at 8 weeks and I was sure I did it right but missed by about 6 rabbits that I thought were female. Guess aint bad, 6 out of 22. Had to wait till 3 months old, to figure that out. Lol


At seven weeks the males winkie will pop up when you press down around it with two fingers ( firmly  but gently) ...usually will get a poo coming out from the gentle  pressure.also, so beware lol


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 23, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> At seven weeks the males winkie will pop up when you press down around it with two fingers ( firmly  but gently) ...usually will get a poo coming out from the gentle  pressure.also, so beware lol


So the boys will be round with a popup timer?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 24, 2021)

Yes sir that's about how it is around here lol


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 25, 2021)

Tried yesterday, far as I can tell I have 2 definite bucks, third looked like a circle but no pop-up. The last  2 they wiggled so much.
Gonna give it a couple days try again.
Moved the doe, that didn't suit. You can tell when they're mad at you. She's in the next hutch, when I was fooling with the kits she rushed around, stomped her foot couple of times.  Acted better today, didn't move at all when I was handling the kits.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 30, 2021)

I checked 6 of my 10 1/2 week kits and they were all females, again, Lol! I guess I better wait a lil longer, to be sure.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jul 30, 2021)

I'll try again tomorrow. Wife numbered there ears with a black sharpie that didn't last.
Been on 6-2:30 shift last 2 weeks. Check and feed around 4:30  before I leave. They empty a 6 oz bowl,over 1/2 the J feeder and I haven't figured what they do with the hay cuz it's near empty and and the rack is moved somewhere else every morning. After I finish this I'm heading out and top all that off again. Do they have a spare pocket I don't know about?
The five of them eat more than the five full grown  I have. I'm amazed everytime I go out, what next have they done.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 30, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> I'll try again tomorrow. Wife numbered there ears with a black sharpie that didn't last.
> Been on 6-2:30 shift last 2 weeks. Check and feed around 4:30  before I leave. They empty a 6 oz bowl,over 1/2 the J feeder and I haven't figured what they do with the hay cuz it's near empty and and the rack is moved somewhere else every morning. After I finish this I'm heading out and top all that off again. Do they have a spare pocket I don't know about?
> The five of them eat more than the five full grown  I have. I'm amazed everytime I go out, what next have they done.


I know, right! Lol


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Aug 20, 2021)

Here's a prime example of not knowing what you're doing.
The doe (mom) is chinchilla, gray, white around the eyes.
The buck (pops) is silver fox crossed with an agouti new zealand.
I figured I would get at least ONE that looked chinchilla.
The dark one was nearly black at first. He's lightened.
One at the top is Demon he was blueish gray head to tail. I don't know what to call him now.
The other three are agouti. The only things I see they got from the chin is eye rings and white under their tail. Pops has no eye rings. Picture I saw of his Mom she was chestnut agouti with not a spot of white anywhere. Maybe under her tail or belly.

Rabbit dogs and bobwhites were easier, less work.
One of the agouti colored is a biter. When its dark and I'm not paying enough attention. Hasn't broken skin but pinched hard enough to stop a kid from wanting it as a pet. Candidate for freezer camp cuz I won't sell it or give it as a pet if it keeps that up.
Still haven't sexed them yet 100% certain. I don't have enough hands. Wiggle to much, DW is scared she's going to hurt them holding to tight. I hold them for her to look.
She tries but she's not sure.
Well,  least they can't fly and don't bark.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2021)

You are a bunny grandpa! Nice litter of bunnies. 

Yeah, the biter needs to go to that fabulous bunny resort, freezer camp.


----------



## TennesseeRancher (Sep 3, 2021)

LilTxFarmer said:


> I know, right! Lol


Hey Dad!!! Haha this is a really cool site! Thanks for telling me about it! How's the kits doing?


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Sep 3, 2021)

Lol! Hi son. Yeah, it's a great site. Like I said if you have any questions about sheep, goats, or just about any kind of animal, these folks on here will be more than glad to help you out. All 25 kits are doing fine!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 3, 2021)

TennesseeRancher said:


> Hey Dad!!! Haha this is a really cool site! Thanks for telling me about it! How's the kits doing?





LilTxFarmer said:


> Lol! Hi son. Yeah, it's a great site. Like I said if you have any questions about sheep, goats, or just about any kind of animal, these folks on here will be more than glad to help you out. All 25 kits are doing fine!


This is so cool! Family group! LOL


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Sep 5, 2021)

Baymule said:


> This is so cool! Family group! LOL


 I glad Tex responded I couldn't figure out how my kid was in Tennessee.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Sep 20, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Yeah, the biter needs to go to that fabulous bunny resort, freezer camp.


Should have done it when you wrote this.
Yesterday it decided to castrate the pretty darker male. Did a gnarly job of it and then decided he wanted my hand. I didn't get bit but he tried. Spun around,lunged and I felt the teeth. Been awhile since I cleaned a rabbit. Least they weren't full of birdshot.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 21, 2021)

"Don't  bite the hand that feeds you, you may be licking the boot that kicks you later" 
yup freezer camp for sure...nasty bunny .


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Sep 21, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> "Don't  bite the hand that feeds you, you may be licking the boot that kicks you later"
> yup freezer camp for sure...nasty bunny .


Site #4 , big ziplock tent, Camp Amana.

I didn't until today realize how nervous that rascal made me around them. 4 lb holy terror. Fine one minute, nuts the next.
Makes me mad I lost a good one over him.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 21, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Site #4 , big ziplock tent, Camp Amana.
> 
> I didn't until today realize how nervous that rascal made me around them. 4 lb holy terror. Fine one minute, nuts the next.
> Makes me mad I lost a good one over him.


That's  a lesson learned the hard way, but one you will never forget..... cull the bad ones .


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Sep 30, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Site #4 , big ziplock tent, Camp Amana.
> 
> I didn't until today realize how nervous that rascal made me around them. 4 lb holy terror. Fine one minute, nuts the next.
> Makes me mad I lost a good one over him.


I like the way you put that, Grizzlyhackle, Lol.


----------

